# Spring cleaning



## bottle_head9 (Jun 4, 2010)

Decided to clean my bottles today.Put them all in one spot for a few photos first.I love seeing other collections, so here`s  a couple photos of mine.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 4, 2010)

Last one.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 4, 2010)

One more.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice photos. Especially like all of the different colors.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Dan.Just one more. This is fun.[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 4, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay bottlehead9...I love em' all but I'm seeing three faves right off,....The cottage ink (topdeadcenter) the large aqua flask right below it, and the aqua semi cabin style bottle w/ the elaborate panels 4th from left...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                             Joe


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Jun 5, 2010)

That is a mighty pretty window you got, makes the sun shine a lot more sunny I bet.  Great display: Tim in Oakland CA


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.I know they are mostly common.I also know I would have to sell this collection about 10 times over just to have one severly damaged Byants cone bitters!I`ll take mine.[]


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 5, 2010)

Gorgeous collection...I love the all the colors and makes a beautiful window display!!!


----------



## justanolddigger (Jun 5, 2010)

You have excellent taste and a good eye Tom. I love your variety of colors and types, but did notice that they are all fairly early bottles with good crudity. Even the commons you have look like the most excellent examples. Good Job, thanks for posting.
 Bill


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 5, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bottle_head9
> 
> Thanks for the replies.I know they are mostly common.


 I wouldn't exactly call them commons with the Tippacanoe, the barrel bitters, the scroll flasks, et al. I'd say you've got some nice bottles there. Great display if you ask me.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Okay bottlehead9...I love em' all but I'm seeing three faves right off,....The cottage ink (topdeadcenter) the large aqua flask right below it, and the aqua semi cabin style bottle w/ the elaborate panels 4th from left......
> 
> ...


 

 Could you identify them for me?                     Thanks,...Joe


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Jun 6, 2010)

Great colors! What are the 2 bottles in the upper right hand corner(top shelf) that are similar shape. They are separated by a doyle hops bitters I think. One is emerald and one is Teal. Are those JSP's?


----------



## ombudsman (Jun 6, 2010)

Absolutely fabulous collection! Just about every type of bottle I lust for is there!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 6, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good eye Joe.The little cabin ink is embossed with two windows on two sides and two windows and a door on the front.The semi cabin bottle is a Geo.C.Hubbel & Co.it is embossed on the two side panels.There is a similar version of this bottle with Golden Bitters embossed on the front panels(more desirable).The Flask is Embossed WM.Frank &Sons Pitts in an oval below the words Union.The reverse of the flask is a cannon with an American flag and a pile of cannon balls.(GX11-38).


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes bottlechaser those are JSP`s.There is a third one in the bunch, It is much darker than the other two.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 6, 2010)

Very pretty display !
 What coloration is your 6 log Drake's ( next to your National ) ?
 It doesn't look like a straight amber on my browser. 
 Thanks for sharing !


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 6, 2010)

Brian, this may sound crazy, but the Drakes actually has a pinkish hue to it.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 6, 2010)

The very first thing that caught my eye was the Barrel Bitters.It is my favorite shape bottle.I will own one some day.Fantastic display,thank you.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: bottle_head9
> 
> Brian, this may sound crazy, but the Drakes actually has a pinkish hue to it.


 
 It looks pinkish on my computer . That's why I asked.  If you get a chance take a few more pics of it by itself if you don't mind .
 Brian


----------



## suzanne (Jun 8, 2010)

Show-off!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

Ha!! I got you beat. I didn't see a single catsup, vick vapo rub, or screw top bromo in there anywhere's. You crazy collectors with your high end bottles. [][] Swiz


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 8, 2010)

Many would, and do consider my collection low end.There`s not a single bottle in the lot that would top $1000.00.Now there is someone who did just post a high end collection in the picture of your collection post.[]Swiz, I forgot to metion, I do have several bromos , slicks, and screwtops. I just didn`t take a picture of them.Give me a couple minutes and I`ll post some.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> Show-off!


 Thanks! I`m very proud of my collection!![][]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  swizzle
> 
> Ha!! I got you beat. I didn't see a single catsup, vick vapo rub, or screw top bromo in there anywhere's. You crazy collectors with your high end bottles.Â [][] Swiz


 Here ya go Swiz!![] I`ll post one more after this one.I never really kept screw tops.My parents were diggers and collectors from the 50`s and 60`s.It was kinda bred into us not to keep screw tops.No offense to those that do.Here a shelf I didn`t include in my spring cleaning.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 8, 2010)

I knew I had a screwtop bromo somewhere.It was in the barn.These are some uncleaned ones my daughter brought home.Gotta keep that digging alive and well.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh sure you just had to show me up. But do you have a....uh....Oh Alright. You have an awesome collection. A lot better then mine. Hey I do have one that I know you don't have. 




 Ah haahahaa gotcha!! Oh who am I kidding. Your collection is way cooler. Is that one a tippe canoe? I love those bottles. You got some really sweet glass there. How much of that did you dig? Swiz


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  BRIAN S.
> 
> 
> It looks pinkish on my computer . That's why I asked.Â  If you get a chance take a few more pics of it by itself if you don't mind .
> Brian


 Here ya go Brian S. Maybe it`s just plain old amber.let me know what you think.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 9, 2010)

Second one


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 9, 2010)

Last one Brian.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks Reddish Amber on my computer. Not heavy on the Red though. Swiz


----------

